# HGH from Mexico?



## whodatdb (Sep 1, 2022)

Whats a good source of HGH for most of you? I spoke to a doctor in Mexico who said he could have me in and out with bloodwork and a script and a year of supply in about 3 days. Dreambody clinic. Are you guys familiar with these guys?


----------



## JackAsserson (Sep 1, 2022)

Fuck off


----------



## whodatdb (Sep 1, 2022)

JackAsserson said:


> Fuck off


how tf am i supposed to find a damn source? if its a scam please tell me so i dont waste my time


----------



## Trendkill (Sep 1, 2022)

read the rules in the new members section dude.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 1, 2022)

whodatdb said:


> how tf am i supposed to find a damn source? if its a scam please tell me so i dont waste my time



I don’t know. I’ve been here since 2018 and I still can’t find a source. You’ve been here less than 6 hours though so don’t give up looking quite yet. 

And I would say dreambody is a total scam. Sounds pretty good for sure. Anyway, good luck on your quest to find legit HGH.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## TODAY (Sep 1, 2022)

whodatdb said:


> Whats a good source of HGH for most of you? I spoke to a doctor in Mexico who said he could have me in and out with bloodwork and a script and a year of supply in about 3 days. Dreambody clinic. Are you guys familiar with these guys?


Bro, that clinic is in Puerto Vallarta. Do you really expect to find a legit source in a tourist town?

If you want the real shit, you're gonna have to venture further afield.

The real hardcore sources can only be found in the lower-class neighborhoods of Tijuana and Juarez.

And they don't have websites.

If you want access, you're gonna have to walk your happy ass around to pharmacies, clinics, and even private homes. Don't be afraid to knock on random doors and DO NOT BE TIMID. Real, hardcore sources will only accept you if you approach them with aggression and confidence.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Sep 1, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Bro, that clinic is in Puerto Vallarta. Do you really expect to find a legit source in a tourist town?
> 
> If you want the real shit, you're gonna have to venture further afield.
> 
> ...



I second this! The legitimest HGH comes from Juarez. Just rent a car. You’ll be fine. Easy drive.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 1, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I second this! The legitimest HGH comes from Juarez. Just rent a car. You’ll be fine. Easy drive.


Yeah, and never travel with less than 5k cash on person.


----------



## Stickler (Sep 1, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I second this! The legitimest HGH comes from Juarez. Just rent a car. You’ll be fine. Easy drive.


LOL... That's wrong in so many ways..  yeah, just make sure you have your affairs in order and you've kissed your loved ones goodbye!


----------



## CJ (Sep 1, 2022)

whodatdb said:


> Whats a good source of HGH for most of you? I spoke to a doctor in Mexico who said he could have me in and out with bloodwork and a script and a year of supply in about 3 days. Dreambody clinic. Are you guys familiar with these guys?





whodatdb said:


> how tf am i supposed to find a damn source? if its a scam please tell me so i dont waste my time


We are NOT a source board. Don't ask again. Assume all PMs you receive now are people trying to scam you.

Please go read the Forum Rules before you get yourself banned.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 1, 2022)

go to a taco stand in mexico city and ask for Dr tillacle..he is operating out of mexico now called tillacle labs


----------



## whodatdb (Sep 1, 2022)

CJ said:


> We are NOT a source board. Don't ask again. Assume all PMs you receive now are people trying to scam you.
> 
> Please go read the Forum Rules before you get yourself banned.


dang someone on reddit told me to ask here. My bad.


----------



## TODAY (Sep 1, 2022)

whodatdb said:


> dang someone on reddit told me to ask here. My bad.


I was generous enough to reveal the secret GH acquisition protocol used by the pros

And I don't even get a "like"?


----------



## crido887 (Sep 1, 2022)

whodatdb said:


> Whats a good source of HGH for most of you? I spoke to a doctor in Mexico who said he could have me in and out with bloodwork and a script and a year of supply in about 3 days. Dreambody clinic. Are you guys familiar with these guys?


Idk but I want the worm at the bottom of the bottle.


----------



## whodatdb (Sep 2, 2022)

TODAY said:


> I was generous enough to reveal the secret GH acquisition protocol used by the pros
> 
> And I don't even get a "like"?


goofy ass


----------



## 3ml (Sep 18, 2022)

You have to go to a large farmacia.
I lived down there for a spell and used to actually get it delivered to my house.
If you buy right where all the tourists are you will get fucked.  Go to the large pharmacies off the beaten path.  You can look on the various websites and see what they stock.  Most small ones don't even carry it.   It likely won't he easy to find but it is there.


----------



## Alex001wong (Sep 23, 2022)

I can told you where I bought,but I didn't buy from Mexico.


----------



## beefnewton (Sep 23, 2022)

Alex001wong said:


> I can told you where I bought,but I didn't buy from Mexico.


We all know this is why you created your account.  You're part of the patfit.pro gang trying to be sneaky and post your links to your Somatropin site.


----------



## Pooh6369 (Sep 23, 2022)

On a serious note, is there really donkey shows in Mexico. And where???

Um just asking for a friend!!


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 23, 2022)

Alex001wong said:


> I can told you where I bought,but I didn't buy from Mexico.


----------



## HGHDaddy (Oct 15, 2022)

whodatdb said:


> how tf am i supposed to find a damn source? if its a scam please tell me so i dont waste my time


are you looking for a source?


----------



## CJ (Oct 15, 2022)

HGHDaddy said:


> are you looking for a source?


Don't even think about it


----------



## HGHDaddy (Oct 15, 2022)

CJ said:


> Don't even think about it


always


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 15, 2022)

HGHDaddy said:


> are you looking for a source?





HGHDaddy said:


> are you looking for a source?



Hows it going bitch?

Im here now, ill be coming for you here and driving your scammer ass off of this board, just like ive done before.

You AND your whore wife....who if you remember correctly, i ALSO drove off the board.

So save yourself the time and just leave

This is an older crew and we dont take kindly to scammet pieces of shit like you.

btw, @CJ 
This guy was banned from multiple boards, multiple times for PM soliciting newbies
Keep your eyes open


----------



## CJ (Oct 15, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> ... This guy was banned from multiple boards, multiple times for PM soliciting newbies
> Keep your eyes open


And if he does that here, he will be banned permanently. 

If any member receives an unsolicited PM, please report it or screenshot it and forward it to a mod.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Oct 15, 2022)

@CJ 

I wouldn't ban him right away.... His rage filled nonsense meltdowns are really fucking epic.  

This image alone is enough to send his scammer ass over the deep end.


----------



## CJ (Oct 15, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> @CJ
> 
> I wouldn't ban him right away.... His rage filled nonsense meltdowns are really fucking epic.
> 
> ...


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Oct 15, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Hows it going bitch?
> 
> Im here now, ill be coming for you here and driving your scammer ass off of this board, just like ive done before.
> 
> ...



Miss Cansu. "You can't swearing me!"


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 15, 2022)

CJ said:


> And if he does that here, he will be banned permanently.
> 
> If any member receives an unsolicited PM, please report it or screenshot it and forward it to a mod.


I think HGH Faggot and The Pigeon sent unsolicited PMs to each other


----------



## HGHDaddy (Oct 17, 2022)

***post deleted by mod (CJ) 

Feel free to rewrite it and put it in the Advertising subforum.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 17, 2022)

HGHDaddy said:


> ***post deleted by mod (CJ)
> 
> Feel free to rewrite it and put it in the Advertising subforum.



Scammer


----------



## HGHDaddy (Oct 17, 2022)

Dear admin, what was wrong with the article I wrote and it was deleted? can I ask you?


----------



## HGHDaddy (Oct 17, 2022)

here you are not imposing any sanctions on people who call me a scammer without any evidence, you are removing the article I wrote in self-defense. !! this is your justice!


----------



## HGHDaddy (Oct 17, 2022)

I'm writing one more time....


***(and it was deleted one more time, as this is not the proper forum for that content. Again, that must remain in the Advertising forum, and ONLY the advertising forum. Consider this the final warning before actions are taken due to your rule breaking)


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 17, 2022)

HGHDaddy said:


> here you are not imposing any sanctions on people who call me a scammer without any evidence, you are removing the article I wrote in self-defense. !! this is your justice!



No justice for you and your wife
Pretending to be different suppliers and preying on newbies.

Or that you create fake accounts to shill your own products?

Or you bribe people for good reviews?

I still have the screenshots bitch


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 17, 2022)

HGHDaddy said:


> here you are not imposing any sanctions on people who call me a scammer without any evidence, you are removing the article I wrote in self-defense. !! this is your justice!



Shut your whore mouth






Also
HGHGEAR is his wife
They have the same facility and accidentally posted pictures of their "Warehouse" that overlapped

Instagram HEAT scammer

Get fucked


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 17, 2022)

HGHDaddy said:


> come on, get to work from there, it's funny to even present what you have as evidence  Are these order numbers? I was talking about industry there. because you're a parasite who writes comments for someone else with money. so I wrote it to make you work for me. you're too parasitic to understand the irony here! go on, go now !
> 
> you still haven't come up with any proof! you're making yourself look funny. who wants to see a real customer eroids.com he reads what's written about us on it. this idiot doesn't believe in kangaroos. because you don't have that kind of evidence. hghgear is not my wife. and even if it is, why does it concern you? are there not people who have more than one website here or on other forums, or people who have partnerships? can't that be? you don't know business, at least don't talk so they'll think you're a man!



Get fucked


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 17, 2022)

HGHDaddy said:


> yes, I started this business on IG and found my first clients from there. I'm not ashamed of it. I'm proud of it. a parasite like you can't understand that. then we set up our website and entered the forums. what's the shame in that?



Heat

Learn to quote, dumbass


----------



## HGHDaddy (Oct 17, 2022)

come on, come on, now go away. you're a waste of time. I've been human again and answered you, but I don't have any more time for you. come on, go to work


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 17, 2022)

HGHDaddy said:


> come on, come on, now go away. you're a waste of time. I've been human again and answered you, but I don't have any more time for you. come on, go to work



Nope
Im not going anywhere and you KNOW it


----------



## TODAY (Oct 17, 2022)

HGHDaddy said:


> yes, that's your job. working for others around here. they tell you to do this bad thing, and you're doing their military service. I forgot. anyway, you can keep your job. you do not care anymore. I'm not going to listen to you until I have a real client.


Whoa, buddy.

If you wanna slang your HGH around here you're gonna have to face @The Phoenix in mortal combat.

There's only room for one shady purveyor of questionable drugs around here.


----------



## CJ (Oct 17, 2022)

Your posts subsequent to the final warning have been deleted, and you are now banned from replying to this thread any further @HGHDaddy. 

Please follow the forum rules or progressive action will be taken.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 17, 2022)

CJ said:


> Your posts subsequent to the final warning have been deleted, and you are now banned from replying to this thread any further @HGHDaddy.
> 
> Please follow the forum rules or progressive action will be taken.



CJ
I love you


----------



## Test_subject (Oct 17, 2022)

CJ said:


> Your posts subsequent to the final warning have been deleted, and you are now banned from replying to this thread any further @HGHDaddy.
> 
> Please follow the forum rules or progressive action will be taken.


I like no nonsense CJ.


----------

